# Vortex



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought a used Crossfire ll from a guy couple weeks ago when I traded for a Ruger 10/22 take down. It was missing the turret caps and other then that optics crisp and clear. So had a day off from work and made a call to the company because I wasn’t able to find the caps to buy online from them. Spoke to the wonderful lady in the parts department and she indicated that it’s covered under the warranty and was sending a pair of them out. Incredible customer service as far as I’m concerned. Makes me want to switch the rest of my scopes to them for doing that for me!!! Hard to get that type of service anymore in my mind. Just quick shout out to Vortex. Anyone else have good customer service like that recently?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, I lost a lens cover on my binos. They sent me a complete set no charge.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I don’t have any customer service experience with Vortex, but I am happy with my Vortex binos and scopes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lifetime warranty and made in America what’s not to love? Other than a redfield on one of my .22’s every optic I have is vortex, even the one on the mighty .10mm


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I have broke a pair of there binos send me a brand new pair free of charge ! All my optics are vortex and always will be!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Vortex update! Forget to mention that the caps were delivered last Monday. I also got a nice hat as well in the package that they sent me. Pretty cool of them to do that!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I've been looking for a new pair of binoculars a company like vortex seems like a very good choice 👍


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been using a couple of there scopes ,a big Diamondback tactical 5-25 and a Strike Eagle 6-24.Im using them on a 6 Creedmoor and a 300prc . They have performed perfectly and I could buy 3 of the Strike Eagle scopes for what I paid for another brand of equal quality in a different brand . It's a no brainer and I'll use them untill I can't . Awsome quality and love everything Vortex and own.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Out of dozens of Vortex products I've only had one scope with an issue. They replaced it free of charge and included a stocking hat and stickers with the new scope.

I have purchased used scopes at gun shows that were missing caps and each manufacturer sent me new ones at no cost even without a warranty. NcStar, Redfield, Hammers, Nikon and Burris.


----------

